# from the best to the worst



## 810senior

Hello, everyone.
I wonder if you could let me know the Korean expression similar to "from the best to the worst"

----
below is the context. (in conversation)

Interviewee: "I've ever gone there"
Interviewer: "which store do you like?"
Interviewee: "For sure, I'd rather like Soups, going on the Royal Road"
Interviewer: "you mean, Soups, but it's a little expensive, right?"
Interviewee: *"From the best to the worst"*

*Soups is the name of the store.
----



If you don't mind, please translate the conversation to Korean language.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kross

810senior said:


> Interviewee: *"From the best to the worst"*


 It is not clear (to me) what this sentence means. Do you mean that there are menu items at a wide range of prices from the reasonablely priced ones to the extremely expensive ones? If so, I' say, "음식 가격대는 저렴한 것부터 비싼 것까지 다양합니다."


----------



## 810senior

Thank you for reply!




Kross said:


> It is not clear (to me) what this sentence means. Do you mean that there are menu items at a wide range of prices from the reasonablely priced ones to the extremely expensive ones? If so, I' say, "음식 가격대는 저렴한 것부터 비싼 것까지 다양합니다."




I'm sorry...

That conversation is translated from Japanese.
In the original sentence, it's ピンキリですけどね(translit. pinkiri desukedone). it means, I think, the price that you can choose from that store(Soups) is various from the cheep to the expensive.
On top of that can I ask you the translation in a more vulgar manner?


----------



## Kross

810senior said:


> On top of that can I ask you the translation in a more vulgar manner?


 A more casual translation would be, "싼 것도 있고 비싼 것도 있어요."


----------



## 810senior

Kross, thank you for reply!

I'm glad that you could let me know the expression if a similar idiom(from the best to the worse, ピンキリですけどね) exists


----------

